# Sick Guppy?



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

So I was looking at my fish today and I noticed one of my male guppys looked really thin, upon closer inspection I noticed that, unlike the other guppys, his stomach area seemed to be curved inward giving him a lathargic/anerexic kind of look. I have a bunch of different medications I can give him, Anti-Bacterial, Anit-Parisite ect so all I really need to know is what it is so I can start the treatment. Anybody heard of or seen this before?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

try the parasite treatment first thing because thats what it most likely is.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Does he have white stringy poop? Is he flashing at all? That indicates a bacterial infection or parasites.


----------

